# Newbie in St. Cloud



## skittle68 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi, I'm interested in hunting for morels this year, but I don't know where to begin. I live on the north side of St. Cloud. I would love some advice, and since I just moved to the area a few months ago, I would even love it if someone were interested in getting together for some hunting this spring. Age/sex doesn't really matter, since I have a SO and am strictly interested in friendship.


----------

